# Meat Rabbit Trial Run



## hydroswiftrob (Jan 21, 2012)

Our property is covered with cottontails. We see them all the time, except when we actually try hunting for them. After a few failed hunting trips, my son was starting to get weary. I had seen a craigslist advertisement for meat rabbits 5 minutes from the house and stored it away for future reference. Today I gave them a call and thankfully they had some. We went and bought a few as a trial run to see if I could dispatch them and to see how they tasted before we take the meat rabbit endeavor. Dispatching went great, had no problems thanks to Youtube. I decided to cook one tonight and taste. Taste like chicken, but T-O-U-G-H. If I can figure out how to cook these to where they are not tough, I will be investing in my own herd.


----------



## terri9630 (Jan 21, 2012)

hydroswiftrob said:
			
		

> Our property is covered with cottontails. We see them all the time, except when we actually try hunting for them. After a few failed hunting trips, my son was starting to get weary. I had seen a craigslist advertisement for meat rabbits 5 minutes from the house and stored it away for future reference. Today I gave them a call and thankfully they had some. We went and bought a few as a trial run to see if I could dispatch them and to see how they tasted before we take the meat rabbit endeavor. Dispatching went great, had no problems thanks to Youtube. I decided to cook one tonight and taste. Taste like chicken, but T-O-U-G-H. If I can figure out how to cook these to where they are not tough, I will be investing in my own herd.


How old were they and how did you cook them? Rabbits don't have a lot of fat and it is easy to overcook them which can make them tough/chewy.


----------



## hydroswiftrob (Jan 21, 2012)

5 months-ish. I just cut it up into pieces and put in a stew pot on low heat with salt and pepper.


----------



## brentr (Jan 21, 2012)

We slow cook our rabbits most often in a crock pot.  Low heat, all day, seasonings we like and a touch of broth for moisture.  The meat literally falls off the bone.  Best way, in my opinion.    Especially good for getting all the meat off the front shoulders/legs.


----------



## hydroswiftrob (Jan 21, 2012)

brentr said:
			
		

> We slow cook our rabbits most often in a crock pot.  Low heat, all day, seasonings we like and a touch of broth for moisture.  The meat literally falls off the bone.  Best way, in my opinion.    Especially good for getting all the meat off the front shoulders/legs.


Thanks!


----------



## DianeS (Jan 21, 2012)

The rabbit's age matters, too. You'll process meat rabbits for consumption at around 10 or 12 weeks of age, when they are much more tender.


----------



## hitnspit (Jan 22, 2012)

I think the problem here is you cooked it to soon. Like meat birds you want the meat to rest before cooking. I never cook a meat bird the same day i kill it. Wait a few days and then do the crock pot thing........best way to cook it.


----------



## hydroswiftrob (Jan 22, 2012)

hitnspit said:
			
		

> I think the problem here is you cooked it to soon. Like meat birds you want the meat to rest before cooking. I never cook a meat bird the same day i kill it. Wait a few days and then do the crock pot thing........best way to cook it.


That's what I was wondering. I have never seen anyone post that they let rabbit "rest". I know with chicken it has to rest for days.

Now I think I screwed up because I tossed the other ones in the freezer only hours after dispatching.


----------



## currycomb (Jan 22, 2012)

i have crock potted a fresh rabbit. lots of water, slow cooking, and lots of seasoning. turned out prettey darned good. fell off the bone, covered in barbque sauce, um um good. so i don't think you messed up with freezing the others


----------



## secuono (Jan 22, 2012)

Every animal goes through rigor mortis and you must wait for it to be over to have more tender meat.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 22, 2012)

Just like chicken, if you cook it immediately after butchering it, it's tough. There are two great options that counter the effects of rigor mortis.

1. Freeze the meat, then thaw and cook.
2. Soak the meat in salt water in the fridge for at least 12 hours, rinse and cook.

I use both methods and both work great.


----------



## terri9630 (Jan 22, 2012)

hydroswiftrob said:
			
		

> hitnspit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can let them rest after thawing as well. Either way works.  If you cook them right away you can miss the rigour but if they are starting to stiffen up wait until the muscles relax again.  We butcher and freeze all at once but I have a friend that butchers right before cooking and they are just as good.


----------



## hitnspit (Jan 23, 2012)

look at the good side, If you like tough meat it must have came out just right.....lol.....jim


----------



## hydroswiftrob (Jan 23, 2012)

hitnspit said:
			
		

> look at the good side, If you like tough meat it must have came out just right.....lol.....jim


That's right. I have perfected the cooking tough meat recipe. If anyone wants to know, I will share my recipe. lol


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 24, 2012)

I already know how to do that :/


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 26, 2012)

When we butcher, we only cook the young ones right away and I mean like, in the pot within 5 mins of being butchered. We dispatch, skin, clean, rinse with _*tepid*_ water and then straight to the pot. That way, you miss the rigor. But you still need to cook low and slow.

For the others, we dispatch, skin, clean, rinse with ice water, then soak in bucket with ice water to chill while cleaning the rest. We will put one in the fridge to rest for a day or two and the rest go into Food Saver bags and in the freezer. We seal the bags after the meat has frozen a bit, so that there is no liquid to mess up the seal.


----------

